# Traffic-Jam Assist on Atlas Cross Sport



## gsw1 (Jun 13, 2003)

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/2020-volkswagen-atlas-cross-sport-traffic-jam-assist/

Volkswagen is adding a new Traffic Jam Assist system as standard equipment to SEL and SEL Premium trim levels of its upcoming Atlas Cross Sport going on sale early next year. The safety and convenience feature uses the front camera and front radar sensors to provide full-stop adaptive cruise control from zero to 37 mph, and accompanies lane-tracking/-keeping assist and Dynamic Road Display on the upcoming two-row version of the VW Atlas SUV.

The automaker also unveiled its second-generation Car-Net internet and app-connectivity platform, which includes an upgrade to 4G LTE. Car-Net MkII comes on every 2020-model Volkswagen sold in the U.S. except the e-Golf and a handful of early '20 model Passats.

Traffic Jam Assist only will be available on the Cross Sport so far. VW wouldn't confirm it, but expect the technology to spread through the lineup eventually, beginning probably with the three-row version of the Atlas.

The technology works as advertised. The active lane-tracking gently guides the wheel through the turns, and the active cruise control keeps the Cross Sport's distance from the vehicle ahead, right down to zero mph. (Lane-tracking must be activated for Traffic Jam Assist to work.) It will automatically accelerate if traffic has moved and the complete stop lasts no more than three seconds and your feet are off either pedal. Stop for more than three seconds, and the system will again accelerate, up to 37 mph, either by tapping the throttle pedal or the cruise control's "resume" button on the steering wheel. Dynamic Road Display reads speed-limit signs and no-passing zone signs and displays them on the instrument panel.

Car-Net offers three different services, beginning with remote access via a proprietary smartphone app. It's free for five years, and a '20 VW owner only has to opt in to use the service, which includes remote start, package delivery, door-open warnings, window control, last location parked, fuel-level monitoring, and fuel-mileage data. Later in the year, VW Car-Net subscribers will be able to start their vehicles or check fuel levels via compatible smart home devices, too. A parking feature uses the Parkopedia app to find open spaces, and in VWs equipped with factory navigation systems, directions to the spot may be sent to the vehicle.

The Safe & Secure package, for $99 per year, offers information assistance, emergency assistance, automatic crash notification, anti-theft alert, and stolen-vehicle location assistance. This service automatically renews at the end of the year for another $99, if the customer does not cancel.

Car-Net Hot-Spot turns the VW into an internet hotspot, linking up to four devices to 4G LTE wi-fi. Current Verizon customers can simply add a '20 VW to their existing plans. Customers of other cellular companies may add the car or SUV for $20 per month, plus taxes and fees.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm thinking this is a VCDS/OBDEleven tweak-away for most if you have the hardware. I've done some reading on the adjustments necessary.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah it's called active lane tracking. But the trick is you need to code the system to come on under 40mph (which is the default speed for the system to kick in) to get the traffic jam assistant function.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

If an odbeleven jack can get you this feature on current atlases, it’s too good to be true 


ice4life said:


> Yeah it's called active lane tracking. But the trick is you need to code the system to come on under 40mph (which is the default speed for the system to kick in) to get the traffic jam assistant function.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

it would be good to get this code if it is possible without adding additional hardware.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> it would be good to get this code if it is possible without adding additional hardware.


In order to get TJA you need VCP instead of VCDS or obdeleven. Not sure it'll work on the Mexican or Chattanooga built VWs though. It appears to only be for golf r, e golf and Arteon as they feature the European camera that can be flashed. This is ongoing so stay tuned.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I just saw a video on YouTube from TFL where they got to drive the new Atlas cross sport and they pointed out that there's a new camera mounted in the middle top of the bumper just below the VW emblem and that it was too be used for the traffic signs. I hope they move that camera because it looks added on. 

What is like to know it's of the car net app will update so we can get the ability for remote start, locate your car, roll up windows etc

Here's the video 
https://youtu.be/igLKQlidpLE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

foofighter28 said:


> I just saw a video on YouTube from TFL where they got to drive the new Atlas cross sport and they pointed out that there's a new camera mounted in the middle top of the bumper just below the VW emblem and that it was too be used for the traffic signs. I hope they move that camera because it looks added on.
> 
> What is like to know it's of the car net app will update so we can get the ability for remote start, locate your car, roll up windows etc
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the carnet additions to the app (remote start etc) are only for 2020 on, as they get a new 4g carnet modem as compared to the 3g modem in all prior models.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Pretty sure the carnet additions to the app (remote start etc) are only for 2020 on, as they get a new 4g carnet modem as compared to the 3g modem in all prior models.


well that's unfortunate


----------

